# How much Acana to feed?



## greyshadows

I just switched to Acana Grasslands and so far so good. But how much to feed? The bag says three cups a day is good, but that is way less than I am used to feeding. My dogs gobble it down and look at me for more! I feel like I am starving them! My dogs are both around 55 pounds.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

greyshadows said:


> I just switched to Acana Grasslands and so far so good. But how much to feed? The bag says three cups a day is good, but that is way less than I am used to feeding. My dogs gobble it down and look at me for more! I feel like I am starving them! My dogs are both around 55 pounds.


I would start out with half of what the bag says and go from there! The bags are 99.9% of the time WAY off! 
What had you been feeding them?
If you rush such a rich food too quickly your likely to end up with upset stomachs....I know when little Brody was on Acana he ate 1/2 of what the bag says....but your guys might get lucky and be able to have 2/3 of what it says!!:wink:


----------



## greyshadows

I started out feeding them Purina Selects, then I switched to Halo, now I am trying the Acana. So far I like it, smells good and the dogs are less gassy, always a positive!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

greyshadows said:


> I started out feeding them Purina Selects, then I switched to Halo, now I am trying the Acana. So far I like it, smells good and the dogs are less gassy, always a positive!


Ok, ya, you are going from a lower quality to much higher quality(and much more rich) so I would stick with about 1/2 of what the bag says and SLLLLOOOOWWWWLLLYYYY up it from there if needed, but dont do any increase until the dogs have been on just it(Im assuming that you are doing a slow switch?) for at least a week, and then you can add in another 1/8 of a cup for 4-5 days, and increase again another 1/8 cup if needed per each dog.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Jackson is 16lbs and he eats 2/3 cup per day with some Weruva wet food mixed in.  1/3 in AM and 1/3 in PM. He's also pretty active.


----------



## PDXdogmom

When my 55 lb. lab has eaten Acana Pacifica, I fed 2 1/4 cup total for the day. It's difficult to generalize amounts; because the breed and activity level play into everything so much.


----------



## Unosmom

3 cups seems like a lot for a 55 lb dog, my 60 lb weim ate just under 2 cups a day, but hes not extremely active, so I guess it would depend on individual dog. You can stick with 3 cups for now and adjust if they gain/lose weight.


----------



## DogLuver

PDXdogmom said:


> When my 55 lb. lab has eaten Acana Pacifica, I fed 2 1/4 cup total for the day. It's difficult to generalize amounts; because the breed and activity level play into everything so much.


Yes, activity level and size can change the amount you feed dramatically. I feed my 85lb Golden Retriever 5cups a day of Acana (either Ranchlands, Grasslands, or Pacifica), and he stays lean. His activity level is very high, if I were to feed any less he would begin to lose weight fast. Its best to judge how much to feed based on the way your dogs health, weight, and energy levels appear IMO.


----------



## kevin bradley

I have 2 guys around 55 lbs and no way have I ever had to feed 3 cups per day of Acana. 

1.5 to 2.0 cups per day holds their weight.

Of course, there are more variables than my Dogs weighing the same as yours....but I'd be surprised if they need any more than 3.0 cups/day. Let their weight and condition be the judge. I like the "feel the ribs but don't see them" theme.


----------



## [email protected]

Hey guys! I realize this thread is from years ago but I'm pretty stuck! I have a 5 month old French Bulldog with a very sensitive tummy and suspected allergy to chicken. We have been started on the Acana singles Yorkshire Pork and I'm not sure how much to feed him. The package says active will be 1 cup per day and inactive 3/4 cup a day. And to multiply by 1.5 if a puppy of his age. He currently weighs around 17 pounds. I don't think he's very active but he looks so hungry on the smaller portion. He was on Hills Intestinal diet before. Thanks so much in advance, Lisa.


----------



## nfedyk

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys! I realize this thread is from years ago but I'm pretty stuck! I have a 5 month old French Bulldog with a very sensitive tummy and suspected allergy to chicken. We have been started on the Acana singles Yorkshire Pork and I'm not sure how much to feed him. The package says active will be 1 cup per day and inactive 3/4 cup a day. And to multiply by 1.5 if a puppy of his age. He currently weighs around 17 pounds. I don't think he's very active but he looks so hungry on the smaller portion. He was on Hills Intestinal diet before. Thanks so much in advance, Lisa.


I would stay away from Acana all together as this brand was implicated in the DCM study.


----------

